# Looking for a cyclocross training program



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Racing cyclocross this past season was a blast. It was my first race season, and a return to racing after an absence from road racing and crits since 1988. At that point in time I was a pack 2, but in the 30-35 minivet category took second in the state road race. Around 86 I attended a training clinic hosted by Walter Golibiewski (sp?) at the OTC in Lake Placid - a great benefit. I stopped racing and riding road due to a move to the very rural, very unpaved desert southwest; back in 2001 started riding on the road again when I moved to California. 

I decided to race CCX with a moderate goal - a top 3 finish in the 45-55 B. Didn't hit that mark. Came close with a 5th and rode very competitively in the first half of most of my events, but ran out of steam.

My promise to myself? Locate a coach or a training system to help hit that mark in the 2009-2010 season, produce consistent results in the same age/category, and possibly justify a move to the A bracket in two seasons.

I'm committed to several century rides this summer, and to the death ride, in addition to helping set-up a local Thursday night sprint loop and riding a local hammerhead ride Saturday mornings. I also commute by bike to work ~17 miles each way, as many days a week as feel right. Building a huge base is easy. 

I need some help to put it all to better use, manage the training, keep fitness from bouncing up and down, etc.

Any first hand recommendations for a coach or a system?

Thanks in advance! Coop


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

just curious, when is the last big event planned and when does cross start?


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

cross appears to me -- and I ain't much of a crosser, so consider the source -- as making physical demands similar to crits but with the technical overlay. I know guys who can't hold their own in a crit but crush stronger guys in cross because of their technical skills. if you work on the technical stuff, which is about doing it, mostly, I think, although there also are tricks to mounting and dismounting (tricks that are all over the internet) and train as you would for crits, and you'll be a god in no time. not that you aren't now.
the technical stuff really is key. a friend is an elite woman crosser who is a good road rider but no match on the road for almost any Cat 3 man. maybe Cat 4. I tried to follow her on a cross course. she absolutely blew my doors off.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

tomk96 said:


> just curious, when is the last big event planned and when does cross start?


In the Bay Area, CCX starts in late September/early October and goes through to the middle of January with a series my club hosts (I was too burned out for the last two races this year - and my reconstructed right knee was just too sore for a fast run-up)


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

bill said:


> cross appears to me -- and I ain't much of a crosser, so consider the source -- as making physical demands similar to crits but with the technical overlay. I know guys who can't hold their own in a crit but crush stronger guys in cross because of their technical skills. if you work on the technical stuff, which is about doing it, mostly, I think, although there also are tricks to mounting and dismounting (tricks that are all over the internet) and train as you would for crits, and you'll be a *dog (fixed)* in no time. not that you aren't now.
> the technical stuff really is key. a friend is an elite woman crosser who is a good road rider but no match on the road for almost any Cat 3 man. maybe Cat 4. I tried to follow her on a cross course. she absolutely blew my doors off.


I've got a reasonable technical/handling base following years of mountain biking on the east coast roots and granite, on Utah slick rock, and central coast forests, with a decent balance of a wisen 52 year old's skills and a dopey 25 year old's balls. During the early part of most races, I could hang with the fastest in my group, but typically I'd blow a remount and lose some positioning. That I figure is practice. But what bummed me out was loosing steam with twenty minutes to go. Psychological? Maybe. Fitness? Likely. I wasn't doing any mid-week training during the season, just an occassional spin or medium tempo ride. And I wouldn't ride the day before or my legs would be flat in the race.

BTW, I think you mispelt dog in your original post.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

it's probably the repeated super-threshold efforts. 
30/30's? three minutes on, three minutes off? anything that gets you to go and go again.
I have come to believe that intervals of almost any length from ten seconds up to about twenty minutes have pretty good value, so long as you vary the diet as you try to mimic the demands of the event.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

bill said:


> it's probably the repeated super-threshold efforts.
> 30/30's? three minutes on, three minutes off? anything that gets you to go and go again.
> I have come to believe that intervals of almost any length from ten seconds up to about twenty minutes have pretty good value, so long as you vary the diet as you try to mimic the demands of the event.


I haven't included intervals in workout in decades. And given an inch of laziness, I'll slack. That's why I think a coach harping on me would be a great help. Afterall, if I weren't getting grief over it, that honey-do list on the fridge wouldn't have a single thing checked off.


----------



## Just James (Oct 24, 2008)

This guy has helped a lot of local riders become great racers:

http://www.jbvcoaching.com/chrismayhew.asp

I rode on a cyclocross team with him a few years ago and know a few folks who swear by his work.

Good luck!


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

I have to believe that if you've been out of the racing scene for a while, the degree of discipline and organization and metrics and sheer blooey that goes on in the average Cat 4's life would blow you away. forget HRM's; everyone has a power meter and advanced software, and half of those people have spensive coaches to go with the carbon bottle cages.
it's tough out there.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

chris is my facebook friend -- does that count for anything?
he's a good guy. He's never coached me, but I know people who love his coaching, and cyclocross is pretty much his main interest these days. that and his baby boy. and espresso. a caffiene fiend he is.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Just James said:


> This guy has helped a lot of local riders become great racers:
> 
> http://www.jbvcoaching.com/chrismayhew.asp
> 
> ...


Affordable plans... Great lead. Thank you!


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

bill said:


> chris is my facebook friend -- does that count for anything?
> he's a good guy. He's never coached me, but I know people who love his coaching, and cyclocross is pretty much his main interest these days. that and his baby boy. and espresso. a caffiene fiend he is.


Chris?


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

A lot of Chicago crossers rave about Brian Conant of BSCcoaching. He's a cross specialist.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and coop get the bible*



thinkcooper said:


> Affordable plans... Great lead. Thank you!


by Simon
http://www.amazon.com/Cyclo-Cross-Training-Technique-Burney/dp/188473720X

there's great workouts in there and great weekly schedules during race season
it sounds like all you need is to extend the duration of your threshold output

part of that is mental


----------



## flyingheel (Aug 30, 2008)

Andy Applegate...use http://www.velosportsperformancecenter.com/ for his personal coaching. Its around $300/month, but it can be as CCX specific as you want or a bit of both road and cross.

He also has premade plans on TrainingPeaks as he is their resident CCX coach. For there try http://home.trainingpeaks.com/training-and-nutrition-plans/training-plans/andy-applegate.aspx. The premade plans on Trainingpeaks are all around $75 for a 12 week cycle.

He is very well know in the Carolinas for being quite comprehensive and have heard great things about his cross coaching.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> by Simon
> http://www.amazon.com/Cyclo-Cross-Training-Technique-Burney/dp/188473720X
> 
> there's great workouts in there and great weekly schedules during race season
> ...


Just ordered. thnx!


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

flyingheel said:


> Andy Applegate...use http://www.velosportsperformancecenter.com/ for his personal coaching. Its around $300/month, but it can be as CCX specific as you want or a bit of both road and cross.
> 
> He also has premade plans on TrainingPeaks as he is their resident CCX coach. For there try http://home.trainingpeaks.com/training-and-nutrition-plans/training-plans/andy-applegate.aspx. The premade plans on Trainingpeaks are all around $75 for a 12 week cycle.
> 
> He is very well know in the Carolinas for being quite comprehensive and have heard great things about his cross coaching.


I'd seen his pre-built plans before; the intermediate CCX framework looks like a decent start - I'll contact andy as well about what he can offer.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

thinkcooper said:


> In the Bay Area, CCX starts in late September/early October and goes through to the middle of January with a series my club hosts (I was too burned out for the last two races this year - and my reconstructed right knee was just too sore for a fast run-up)


what i was more implying is that your training for your centuries would not be the same as training for cross. hours of base milage vs short intense races. you may look to concentrate on your centuries first, then pick up the intensity with intervals before cross starts.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

tomk96 said:


> what i was more implying is that your training for your centuries would not be the same as training for cross. hours of base milage vs short intense races. you may look to concentrate on your centuries first, then pick up the intensity with intervals before cross starts.


Yeah - that would make sense. Starting CCX training ~10-13 weeks in advance of my targeted peak seems like it would fold into the summer's century schedule too. Once I finish Death Ride in July, the hard rides are over. The other late summer/fall centuries are a cakewalk and don't require any further endurance training. I could start rolling in intervals and running after my post Death Ride break.


----------

